# It's almost that time....



## Maryellen

My favorite time of the year...


----------



## Maryellen

Morning sunshine


----------



## seminole wind

That is too cute and creative!!!!


----------



## dawg53

I'd like to take him for a ride on my bike.


----------



## Maryellen

Coffee time.... and yes he can ride 

If we didn't sell our Harley I would have put him there next lol


----------



## Maryellen

End of summer pool time


----------



## chickenmommy

Lol this is just too cute.


----------



## Maryellen

Thanks! I do one pic a day till Halloween


----------



## chickenmommy

A www yay I can't wait to see more. The coffee one is my fav so far lol


----------



## Maryellen

Dish duty......


----------



## zookeeper

We need a "like" button!


----------



## chickenmommy

Lol love it! And ur rooster curtains too ️


----------



## Fiere

LOL! That'll be my husband in a few years, dead at the sink. Hahaha!



dawg53 said:


> I'd like to take him for a ride on my bike.


Nice bike!! I got to ask bough as I've always been curious; how do you drive with your arms up like that? Mine would go numb, especially with the vibration. I see a lot of guys on their choppers and I think the same thing every time!


----------



## Maryellen

Time to finish and clean up the garden.....


----------



## dawg53

Fiere said:


> LOL! That'll be my husband in a few years, dead at the sink. Hahaha!
> 
> Nice bike!! I got to ask bough as I've always been curious; how do you drive with your arms up like that? Mine would go numb, especially with the vibration. I see a lot of guys on their choppers and I think the same thing every time!


Thank you. It used to be like that back in the old days. Everything now is rubber mounted or has polyurethane bushings...very little vibrations/numbness. The biggest problem I've seen (felt) are the seats. They arnt like the seats of 60's and 70's. You have to have an iron butt nowadays to sit on a stock seat whether it's a harley or metric bike. After about 50 miles on a stock seat, it hurts. Luckily there's comfortable aftermarket seats available, not cheap $$$.


----------



## seminole wind

Maryellen, those are awesome pictures. Something to make me smile today. Does your partner have a name?

Dawg, Nice bike.


----------



## seminole wind

This was taken one morning when someone named Debbiraymond announced the Rapture had come. So we had some good pictures. This was mine


----------



## seminole wind

I think Maryellen would have been good at posting some rapture pictures.


----------



## Maryellen

His name is Burt and thank you! 
And Dawg I love your bike!!!


----------



## zamora

I want a skeleton! Awesome pics, thanks for the smiles!


----------



## dawg53

zamora said:


> I want a skeleton! Awesome pics, thanks for the smiles!


Ditto! Burt can be my riding buddy any time he wants!


----------



## Maryellen

You're welcome all!


----------



## Maryellen

Burt says Thank you too! He is enjoying his stay here while he waits for his lady friend


----------



## Maryellen

Yard work...


----------



## zamora

Watch out for the chickens and the hose Bert! LOL


----------



## seminole wind

I want a Burt!


----------



## dawg53

Working poor Burt to death, good grief!!!


----------



## dawg53

zamora said:


> Watch out for the chickens and the hose Bert! LOL


I think it was the chickens that picked his bones clean!


----------



## Maryellen

Lol!!!! Little Hawkeye has a look on her face like wth..... 
Don't worry he knows to stay clear of the hose and chickens.
I'm just having him help me with my chores


----------



## Maryellen

More yard work, but first a break


----------



## dawg53

Jason's brother back from the dead lol.
Maryellen, where in the world did you find Burt, at a yard sale?


----------



## Maryellen

Dawg my husband found him on amazon, Halloween is my favorite holiday and every year we buy something to decorate our porch, Mr Bonez was from amazon


----------



## Maryellen

He is called Seasons Crazy Bonez, posable skeleton


----------



## zamora

They have cat and dog skeletons too! Pay off medical bills THEN buy fun Halloween toys.


----------



## Maryellen

I ordered the raven too it should get here by Oct 1st, and his girlfriend should arrive then as well.


----------



## dawg53

I saw the skeletons on ebay lol.


----------



## Maryellen

Was the price on ebay cheaper then amazon?


----------



## Maryellen

Surfing the web


----------



## Maryellen

I'm to sexy for the cornfield...


----------



## Maryellen

Ummmmm someone help me......dam bird locked me in....


----------



## dawg53

Hahahahaha! Too funny! LOL


----------



## Maryellen

Double trouble!!


----------



## dawg53

Poor Burt, getting an earful from his wife...yeah, I can tell he's hen pecked! LOL.


----------



## Maryellen

Hahahaha Dawg! !!!


----------



## chickenmommy

This is what a happy marriage looks like lol


----------



## zamora

LOVE them!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maryellen

Togetherness...


----------



## chickenmommy

I was wondering where today's picture was lol. I saw a skeleton dog at Walgreens and thought of you lol


----------



## Maryellen

I had dental work done last night and was a little under the weather so tonight's picture was delayed a bit


----------



## chickenmommy

My six Year old son feels your pain. He had a filling, a root canal and a crown all put on this evening


----------



## Maryellen

Busted!!!!!


----------



## Maryellen

Ok I won't complain about my dentist vidit- your 6 year old has my sympathy, I had just a filling done and with all he had done I won't complain as he is tougher then me


----------



## chickenmommy

Lmao love the pic


----------



## Maryellen

Spot has arrived and is terrorizing the critters....


----------



## zamora

He should be called "Lackofspot". LOL!


----------



## seminole wind

OMG! Glad my mouth did not have the coffee in it!


----------



## seminole wind

You are a master of funny. You have quite an imagination!


----------



## Maryellen

Thanks!! Sometimes I can be pretty funny lol


----------



## dawg53

"Busted" is a good one lol! My dog would do exactly what Spot is doing grrrr. As a matter of fact he caught a squirrel earlier. The knucklehead got filthy dirty and I had to give him a bath.


----------



## Maryellen

If the Bones are Rockin don't bother knockin.


----------



## chickenmommy

Lmao.


----------



## seminole wind

Maryellen that is as funny as heck. you do have a gift for humor. I showed my parents all your pictures yesterday and they didn't see the humor in it. I have to wonder about them. No point in sharing anything with them anymore.

It's also funny that I know a forum that would give you a major infraction for that picture. At least that doesn't happen here. Anyone can see they're just "wrestling" .


----------



## Maryellen

Oh no you showed your parents??? . The bed pic my husband did. 
Thank you, Halloween is my favorite holiday so I go a little nuts lol with humor and decorating


----------



## Maryellen

Good morning ......


----------



## Maryellen

Raven can't fly... stuck in the tree


----------



## zamora

I love your humor!


----------



## seminole wind

Ditto. It's good to know someone with a really good sense of humor . What do you do, lay in bed at night and think these things up?


----------



## Maryellen

You think I have a good sense of humor? Thank you! 

Sometimes the poses just pop in my head and some of them I look around the yard and see what would be a cool shot lol.


----------



## Maryellen

Getting grill ready


----------



## zookeeper

Love it! We NEED a like button!


----------



## zamora

zookeeper said:


> Love it! We NEED a like button!


Bottom left, see the 'thumbs up'? That's the 'like' button!


----------



## seminole wind

Yea! We got a nice My Pet Chicken banner!!!! It screams "spend, spend"


----------



## Maryellen




----------



## Maryellen

Got wood......


----------



## Maryellen

You gotta know when to hold em, know when to fold em, know when to walk away......


----------



## Maryellen

Burts in the doghouse again....


----------



## seminole wind

Still laughing!!!


----------



## Maryellen

Tiller time...


----------



## zamora

LOL, I look forward to these posts maybe a wee bit more than I should. Thanks for putting a grin on my face every morning!


----------



## zookeeper

zamora said:


> Bottom left, see the 'thumbs up'? That's the 'like' button!


I'm on an iPad and there's nothing!


----------



## Maryellen

I am glad everyone is enjoying them!


----------



## chickenmommy

My daughter enjoys the pictures too! Everyday she asks to see the new pictures. Her favorite is the dog one.


----------



## Maryellen

Phone line down


----------



## zamora

I think this is one of your best!


----------



## Maryellen

You have to thank my husband for this one, he climbed the pole while I was at work lol


----------



## zamora

Thanks Maryellen's hubby!


----------



## Maryellen

Burt and Bertha Will return shortly, due to a neck injury burt is under the weather. They will return tonight


----------



## chickenmommy

Oh no get better Burt!!


----------



## zamora

Poor Burt, feel better soon! It was probably from climbing that pole.


----------



## Maryellen

Burt is feeling better. Him and Bertha meet snowflake. ...



















Bertha is a little afraid of snowflake so he sat on his ring for bertha.he reminds her of the owl that picked her bones clean...


----------



## zamora

NO Snowflake, that is a HUMAN bone...NOT a cuttlebone! Bwahahahahaha! I crack myself up. I guess I have to since roscoe is MIA these days.


----------



## Maryellen

Adventure day..










I'm not too sure , this is kinda high...










This seems ok...










Oooommmmmyyyyyggggg!!!!!


----------



## Maryellen

Today's adventure


----------



## Maryellen

Took a break and cleaning rabbit pens


----------



## Maryellen

Apple picking


----------



## zamora

Hilarious. I'm so jealous of your apple trees too!


----------



## Maryellen

The apple tree is my neighbors


----------



## Maryellen

True love


----------



## zamora

The picture of them in the swing is positively creepy. LOL


----------



## Maryellen

She said YES!!!


----------



## zamora

I adore your sense of humor! Your decorations are superb as well, great shots.


----------



## Maryellen

Thank you!! I try to make them look good.
I didn't realize how creepy the one swing pic looked until I viewed the pics I took lol.


----------



## Maryellen

Helping decorating..


----------



## zamora

Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like!


----------



## Maryellen




----------



## zamora

That last one is awesome!


----------



## Maryellen

It took my husband 40 pics to get just the right one lol


----------



## zamora

Maryellen said:


> It took my husband 40 pics to get just the right one lol


Tell him I said that it was worth it!


----------



## Maryellen




----------



## Maryellen




----------



## Maryellen




----------



## Maryellen

And we got ZERO trick or treaters... ZERO...


----------



## chickenmommy

Awwww  do u live in a secluded area?


----------



## chickenmommy

U can send all the vanilla tootsie rolls in the blue wrappers my way lol


----------



## Maryellen

I live in farmcountry, my area was once 3 farms and niw it's all houses, last year I had slot of kids , this year, nothing. ..
Lol on the vanilla tootsie tolls


----------



## Maryellen

Zero kids showed up. My friends daughter came Sunday night to see our decorations and wore her costume. Made me happy. She got an entire tub of candy lol. Rest I brought to work


----------



## zamora

I'm sorry you didn't get any trick or treaters. That makes me very sad since one of my favorite things to do was dress up and hand out candy once I was too old to go around myself. That way I could experience all the cool costumes too! 

These days, Halloween isn't what it was when I was growing up. Back in the prehistoric Halloween days, we made our own costumes and I took great delight in planning what I was going to be and do long before October rolled around.

I'm actually kind of surprised I didn't end up in the movie makeup industry, I have a lot of books written about the monster makeup done back in the days of Boris Karloff, Lon Chaney and all the movie monster greats.

These days, kids are afraid to dress up scary. I see mostly Disney Princesses and the like. I really do miss the talent shown in putting together a costume from scratch. They are the best kind in my humble opinion.

Thanks so much for the litany of awesome photographs/staging of your skeleton 'family', I look forward to next year. Who knows, maybe I will have my own!


----------



## Maryellen

Back when I was a kid we loved to dress up in scary costumes. Now society is so screwed up kids can't be kids like when I was growing up.


----------



## chickenmommy

I completely agree Zamora. I remember walking through neighborhoods where it seemed like every house was decorated and people jumped out at you. And when my kids pick out their costumes I try to steer them in the scary direction lol. This year my son was a clown that escaped from jail and my daughter was a dead prom queen. I believe Halloween is meant to be scary, it's not as fun if it's not


----------



## seminole wind

I didn't get any either. Or last year.


----------

